# Jungle Micropods



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello, I was looking on the bugsincyberspace website and seen Jungle micropods. It stated that they are smaller then their white micro pods, which I'm assuming is dwarf woodlice. Anyone using these? Would these be good feeders? Thanks for any replies

thanks
Jason


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't think there is a "bad" isopod in the hobby. I believe there is a disease that can turn a certain kind of isopod purple or blue and kill them, but that's just the insect not the frog or anything.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

packer43064 said:


> I don't think there is a "bad" isopod in the hobby. I believe there is a disease that can turn a certain kind of isopod purple or blue and kill them, but that's just the insect not the frog or anything.


there is one...





HAHAHA


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

boabab95 said:


> there is one...
> 
> 
> :d:d:d
> ...


wow!!!!!!!


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

boabab95 said:


> there is one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I forgot the facehugger isopod. I wouldn't consider those "in the hobby" unless you keep aliens of course then these are essential to get the human hosts for the said aliens.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, thankfully thats an aquatic isopod. I have seen some of those large ones at the local aquarium. Very scary looking.


----------



## BugsInCyberspace.com (Dec 26, 2010)

Great thread!

The Jungle micropods are tiny. They've only been "in the hobby" for about 2.5 years.

I prefer the term micropod for the smaller isopods, but I'm both American (woodlice is a British term) and a bug guy, so I'm a bit of a minority in some circles. Dwarf isopods is a great description too, though dwarfism better refers to the length of an individual, rather than a species. I've encountered giants among micropods!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, they are good feeders. They do like to be kept on the warm side though mine have done well around 80 degrees. You will sometimes see these referred to as Dwarf Purple Isopods or Costa Rican Dwarf Isopods/Junglepods on DB. Though they aren't really purple, more of a dusky mauve (according to the GF who was hoping for bright purple).

They are about 75% the size of the Dwarf White Isopods.

Good to see you on here Peter!


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I bought almost all of the different types of isopods that Peter has to offer and I must warn you that they are extremely cute. I couldn't bring myself to put them in my frog tanks because they seem to have personalities. When you open the container they come to the surface to see whats up, and then they bolt into the leaf litter when they realize it's not food. So caution to everyone you might end up with unexpected "pets" instead of feeders. lol


----------

